# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Mettre le curseur souris en sablier pdt thread

## maxxou

Bonjour,

je voudrais mettre le pointeur de la souris sous forme de sablier pdt l execution d un thread

je m appuie sur les fonctions



```

```

pour afficher le pointeur en fleche ou en sablier cependant je n arrive pas a utiliser ces fonctions dans mon thread j ai une erreur
"cannot resolve symbol method setCursor..." et si je veus le mettre dans ma classe principale qui appelle le thread j ai essay 




```

```

Sans succs si quelqu un a une ide merci

----------


## nicgando

Ce code peut t'aider si tu veux faire la modification du curseur dans le Thread. Sinon tu peux changer le curseur avant de faire le Thread.start() et le stopper quand tu stop ton Thread.
Ton erreur "cannot resolve symbol method setCursor..." doit venir du fait que tu essayes d'accder  la mthode curseur sans avoir de rfrence sur une java.awt.Window ou que tu n'es pas dans une classe hritant de java.awt.Window



```

```

----------


## maxxou

Merci beaucoup avec tt ces pistes je devrais pouvoir m en sortir   ::D:

----------


## Regis.C

Moi je ne vois tout simplement pas l'intret d'instancier un Thread si c'est pour bloquer l'utilisateur en lui affichant un beau sablier d'attente pendant la dure du Tread!

Le thread est au dpart fait justement pour permettre de lancer une tache en parrallle du programme principal pour pouvoir continuer  travailler...

Quelque chose doit m'chapper je pense...

----------

